# Tag Service - Complete Overhaul / maintenance service



## JoeFromCanada (Oct 26, 2017)

My friend is about to send his watch in for the maintenance service. I've searched however am unable to find the info we are looking for.
During the 2 year service on his Tag, do they do any polishing of the case to get rid of small scratches? If they do not do this under the 2yr. service, would this be something that is done under the complete overhaul service? He wants his watch to be like new again as I just got a new Carrera. What did I start haha


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"2 year service", service intervals are more like 5 to 7. A proper service would include a polish and it's not an "overhaul", seems that word has become popular
to help ease the pain of the cost.


----------



## JoeFromCanada (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks. The Tag AD mentioned two options, the 'over haul' being a $350 bill vs maintenance service at $195. They also tried to push the ' you really need to do this every 2 years on him, then 4-6 year mark the overhaul needs to be done'. I told him I'd ask on here as if anyone knows if they'd polish his watch up my fellow WUS members would. I have a funny feeling that he will be wearing a new watch within a week now that I gave him the new watch bug.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

If you gave him the "new watch bug", you certainly didn't do him a favor.


JoeFromCanada said:


> Thanks. The Tag AD mentioned two options, the 'over haul' being a $350 bill vs maintenance service at $195. They also tried to push the ' you really need to do this every 2 years on him, then 4-6 year mark the overhaul needs to be done'. I told him I'd ask on here as if anyone knows if they'd polish his watch up my fellow WUS members would. I have a funny feeling that he will be wearing a new watch within a week now that I gave him the new watch bug.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

JoeFromCanada said:


> My friend is about to send his watch in for the maintenance service. I've searched however am unable to find the info we are looking for.
> During the 2 year service on his Tag, do they do any polishing of the case to get rid of small scratches? If they do not do this under the 2yr. service, would this be something that is done under the complete overhaul service? He wants his watch to be like new again as I just got a new Carrera. What did I start haha


Check the customer services downloads on the tagheuer website; they should have the current (oct 2017) service schedule available for download which outlines the costs for each watch type and what's involved.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

AD is full of crap, every 5 to 7 years is what he needs. Info is all on the TH website. I have had a good service experience with TH out of Canada. Good luck


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

I just had my Aquaracer serviced. Bill was as follows:

Polished Steel Crown - $38
Crown Tube - $7
Back Gasket - 0
Crystal Gasket - 0
Maintenance (Automatic watch basic service consists of the following steps: ultrasonic cleaning case and bracelet, calibration of the movement, time keeping test, replacement of case spring bars, back gaskets, crystal gaskets and crown gasket. water resistance test, one year service warranty on all chargeable work performed) - $185

Total came out to $250. 

Watch is running well and it is nice to have the peace of mind with the 1 year warranty.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Of coarse, price depends greatly on where you live.


bank222 said:


> I just had my Aquaracer serviced. Bill was as follows:
> 
> Polished Steel Crown - $38
> Crown Tube - $7
> ...


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Unless my watch began doing something strange or stopped running I wouldn't even consider a full cleaning - oil - etc. etc. for 7 to 10 years. 

That's me, not you. I've owned 50 year old watches with automatic movements that had never been serviced. When I had a 1956 Enicar serviced for the first time in the watches history it did not need parts. Maybe they built the old Felsa movements were made to last and modern movements are not. 

I can imagine that my Carrera may need to have the bracelet and case refreshed by the watchmaker at the AD long before the movement would need work.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

2 years, I'd say that's just for gasket changes + regulation if needed. 5-7 is servicing (it's probably more like 10-15 now since we use synthetic oils). As for going through Tag, no need, any watchmaker can service + polish for a fraction of what Tag charges, it's in most cases an ETA movement, if it's an ETA movement and they charge $200 for a service alone, don't go with them, $200 is the cost a new movement itself. At my independent watchmaker he charges $120 for servicing ETA movements, which is about $90 USD or something.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"$120", does he have a nice pushcart?


NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> 2 years, I'd say that's just for gasket changes + regulation if needed. 5-7 is servicing (it's probably more like 10-15 now since we use synthetic oils). As for going through Tag, no need, any watchmaker can service + polish for a fraction of what Tag charges, it's in most cases an ETA movement, if it's an ETA movement and they charge $200 for a service alone, don't go with them, $200 is the cost a new movement itself. At my independent watchmaker he charges $120 for servicing ETA movements, which is about $90 USD or something.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

Watchbreath said:


> "$120", does he have a nice pushcart?


$120 for servicing an ETA movement is what most independents charge. Here is a thread with people quoting how much they here charged https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/cost-service-eta-2804-2-a-3269226.html


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe 20 years ago.


NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> $120 for servicing an ETA movement is what most independents charge. Here is a thread with people quoting how much they here charged https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/cost-service-eta-2804-2-a-3269226.html


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy (Oct 8, 2017)

Watchbreath said:


> Maybe 20 years ago.


Some guy replied 2016, $150. 2016 was 1 year ago not 20. Moreover swatch charge $170.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Some guy is not "most independents" and it is well known that cost of service is based on where you live. "My guy charges", location is usually left out, I used to pay 
40 USD in Santa Clara County, but that was 40 years ago.


NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> Some guy replied 2016, $150. 2016 was 1 year ago not 20. Moreover swatch charge $170.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy said:


> Moreover swatch charge $170.


For what model / brand ?


----------



## bcrdukes (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old, but relevant thread.

Does anybody in Canada have recent experience with the TAG Heuer service centre recently? I sent them my watch almost two months ago, authorized the service, and have not yet heard back. I'm okay if there is a back log, but would be nice to know where we stand. Their customer service has not been exactly the most helpful after several phone calls with them.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

that's good to know, at least you are not in the dark about how AD's operate, and what your options are.


----------



## bcrdukes (Oct 13, 2014)

Speak of the Devil - My watch was literally just delivered to me from service. They were probably watching this thread!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Let us know the results!


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

You know what they say, if it ain't broken...


----------



## bcrdukes (Oct 13, 2014)

Maiden said:


> Let us know the results!


I posted this in the Longines thread where there was a bad experience with Longines/Swatch service, and it turned into an all-out manufacturer service centre rant  Just copying and pasting my reply from that thread here.

Long story short, I sent my watch and I heard nothing from LVMH Service until a month and a half later. They had the nerve to say they never received it and for me to go ask the neighbouring units to check and see if they received it by accident. At that point, I was about to lose it. My previous experience was positive, where they acknowledge you submitting the work authorization and you get a reply. I didn't get one this time. More so, I was contacted as to when the work was done and a FedEx tracking number. This time - none. It just magically showed up the other day and it was a real surprise.



bcrdukes said:


> I sent in a Carrera Twin Time for routine maintenance.
> 
> They did an okay* job overall and it looked like it was brand new. They replaced all gaskets and helped regulate the time like it was new. For what it's worth, while the movement isn't COSC certified, it ran for a solid 2.5 years within COSC standards, and I meticulously measured the results. After about 2.5 years, it started to lose a a few minutes a day, but in gradual increments over time. I do not expect a watch of this calibre (and dollar value) to run so well.
> 
> ...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm currently planning on having my Monaco Gulf CW211a serviced and I'm not sure whether to go with the Tag service center or with a local watchmaker. I have had one previous experience with the Tag service center (had the crown replaced on a 500m Aquaracer) and everything went off without a hitch. That being said, reading other members' horror stories, I'm hesitant to send in the watch to the service center for fear of getting it back with scratches etc that were not initially there, or anything else going awry. 

In terms of a local watchmaker, I know of one that has good reviews online, but have never actually used his services. I'm located in the northern Virgina/DC area, fyi. 

Does the Tag service center do a complete refinish of the case, of both the brushed and polished parts of a case?


----------



## ABN_80 (Feb 4, 2015)

I sent my Carrera into Tag's US service center last year. Believe it is in New Jersey? I paid $450 for the "basic" service which does everything but buff out minor scratches. To add the additional cosmetic service would cost an additional amount ($100-$200?) which I dont remember since I didn't do it. My overall experience with the service was positive. Took about 8 weeks and the watch came back looking nicer (cleaner) even though I didnt get the additional cosmetic service. And it runs great!


----------



## abechung (Jul 27, 2015)

Bumping this old thread. My Calibre 5 no longer moves. Neither winding the crown, nor swinging it makes the watch go. Is this type of repair costly? I assume it'll be an overhaul repair, but that price range? Their price list suggests it'll be 350, but the cynical side thinks it'll be well over 500.


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

abechung said:


> Bumping this old thread. My Calibre 5 no longer moves. Neither winding the crown, nor swinging it makes the watch go. Is this type of repair costly? I assume it'll be an overhaul repair, but that price range? Their price list suggests it'll be 350, but the cynical side thinks it'll be well over 500.


I would just send it in.

It won't cost anything either way.

- - - Updated - - -



abechung said:


> Bumping this old thread. My Calibre 5 no longer moves. Neither winding the crown, nor swinging it makes the watch go. Is this type of repair costly? I assume it'll be an overhaul repair, but that price range? Their price list suggests it'll be 350, but the cynical side thinks it'll be well over 500.


I would just send it in.

It won't cost anything either way.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The 'smart they' say, "if you want a watch to last, preventive maintenance".


grayfox8647 said:


> You know what they say, if it ain't broken...


----------



## abechung (Jul 27, 2015)

gh0stleader said:


> I would just send it in.
> 
> It won't cost anything either way.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I ended up sending it in and they invoiced for the same amount as quoted. I guess since the movement is a ETA 2824-2, it's pretty easy for them to fix. Anyways, happy to know it's being serviced by the brand themselves. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

abechung said:


> Bumping this old thread. My Calibre 5 no longer moves. Neither winding the crown, nor swinging it makes the watch go. Is this type of repair costly? I assume it'll be an overhaul repair, but that price range? Their price list suggests it'll be 350, but the cynical side thinks it'll be well over 500.


I had that problem with my aquaracer, or something similar. 
The winding was really rough, then stopped altogether. Tag UK fixed it under warranty but wouldn't tell me what the problem is. 
The watch has 4 months of the warranty left but is running well anyway at the moment.
My Formula 1 quartz has just given up after 10 years and will cost £230 to repair and i don't think he's going to just replace the movement??


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I was wrong he has replaced the movement. Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## StuL (8 mo ago)

JoeFromCanada said:


> My friend is about to send his watch in for the maintenance service. I've searched however am unable to find the info we are looking for.
> During the 2 year service on his Tag, do they do any polishing of the case to get rid of small scratches? If they do not do this under the 2yr. service, would this be something that is done under the complete overhaul service? He wants his watch to be like new again as I just got a new Carrera. What did I start haha


Ok this is 2022. and I’m sure your friend has made a decision about that watch. My Aquaracer day date divers watch is currently being overhauled. The cosmetic polishing is unfortunately extra. Mine had corrosion inside, in the dial and hands. Being 21 years old, I hated to trash it. So I’m spending way too much money for the fix. But I like the watch and it will be taken care of differently when I get it back. I think they wanted an extra $250 for cosmetic fixes.


----------

